# Exercise Induced Insomnia



## jdtate101 (9 Jul 2012)

Anyone else suffer from this after a really hard day on the bike? I did a hard 80 mile sportive at the weekend (80miles, 3600ft of climbs at an avg speed of 18.5mph), and when I went to bed I was tired but just couldn't drop off. My brain was racing and I felt very restless physically. I think this probably has to do with a raised metabolism post ride, but not sure how I can sort it without chemical assistance. The next night (Sunday) was better, but it does seem to take a few days to go away.

Anyone else get this sort of thing?


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2012)

Yes.

Sounds quite familiar to me and is a recent thing, only started a few years ago. It's worse after a more unusual physical exertion, a longer ride/run or a more intense effort. It takes me longer to fall asleep and my sleep seems lighter. Very occasionally I don't sleep enough but that's rare, it's more the feeling that I haven't slept well.

I started a thread about it somewhere but didn't really find an answer to improving it. One thing I have found recently was that cutting my coffee intake right back improves my sleep overall. Not that I was a prolific coffee drinker, two double espresso equivalents over the morning and none after but going to one now has definitely helped my sleep.


----------



## Cush (9 Jul 2012)

I find that if I exercise hard I can drop off to sleep very quickly and very deeply but after three or four hours I am wide awake.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

I think I do (suffer from Exercise Induced Insomnia that is). There seems to be two extremes with me after yesterdays club ride, I was still buzzing (I only had 3/4 of a bottle of energy drink and a egg roll and a coffee) but finished fresh but if I go on a ride where I become slightly dehyrdrated, I seem to drop of the second I put my head back.


----------



## MattHB (9 Jul 2012)

I have exercise induced lethargy.. does that count? seriously though, I find it I drink too much energy drink and eat too many gels/bars Im wired for what seems like ever. Everyone is differently sensitive, some people highly so!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2012)

I sometimes get a kind of exercise-induced restless legs syndrome where my legs are doing a pedalling action in bed! It sounds funny but it is the last thing I need when I am exhausted and need rest.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jul 2012)

There's theory that carbs before bed help to carry trytophans to the brain, the sleep inducers


----------



## ayceejay (9 Jul 2012)

You are confusing tiredness with exhaustion. What you are describing is similar to 'over training' but in fact may be due to under training. That distance/terrain at that speed would require probably more preparation than you applied. I am not finding fault only trying to offer a solution. When you are 'exhausted' try to figure out what is is that you have exhausted (used up) and if the answer is a debt there is your problem.


----------



## mancaus (9 Jul 2012)

I've suffered the same, and found this pretty enlightening:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/94707-increased-heart-rate-overtraining/
In my case I was dieting too hard while trying to build strength/fitness and also not taking enough rest.


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Jul 2012)

ayceejay said:


> You are confusing tiredness with exhaustion. What you are describing is similar to 'over training' but in fact may be due to under training. That distance/terrain at that speed would require probably more preparation than you applied. I am not finding fault only trying to offer a solution. When you are 'exhausted' try to figure out what is is that you have exhausted (used up) and if the answer is a debt there is your problem.


 
Actually quite the opposite. I found the ride testing but not that hard. I certainly didn't 'empty the tank', nor did I over eat on energy foods/drinks. I don't think this had anything to do with not being prepared as I can do that sort of distance at that pace without too much difficulty (that's about my normal pace over longer distances), and am generally very fit and healthy.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Jul 2012)

Then I stand corrected. If it is not physical it is mental or what you refer to as "my brain was racing" which is much more difficult to switch off especially without "chemical assistance". Perhaps some kind of meditation technique before you go to bed would help.


----------

